# Zelda has earned more freedom!! :)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks to all the training Zelda and I have gone through. It not only has strengthen the communication and bond between us, but also has give her the ability to get what dogs love the most, freedom. 
The e-collar is a great tool to help us accomplish this. 
We had some beautiful outings the past few days. On leash sometimes, off leash others. Also she will heel when i ask her too, wonderful recall that is reliable and HAS to be, a "lets go" for when i want her to run towards my direction, and it seems to be that she checks in with me a lot more than she ever use to! 
And she thinks its all a blast!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Way to go Zelda !! Congratulations !


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thank you!! 

After all the problem child has brought to my plate, i am glad that we are making progress together. Not just her, me too!

Also we are doing better with strangers in the house.. 

I do sit and treats until we get up to the person. And usually she doesn't even care. She would if the person were to try and touch her. Ignoring her even if she is sniffing you, and putting your hands out of reach. And she will not feel threatened at all. I had two interactions like this recently.
On Halloween, I had my friend come in with her dog, she loved her dog, big GSD/mix. And i told my friend to ignore Zelda. Zelda was great! I had her muzzle on, safety is priority. After i did my sit and focus and treats, and did some heeling while walking by her. After i assessed Zelda.. I had her loose in the house (muzzle on, friend well trained in HOW to ignore her). If she moved, she would watch her but didn't feel threatened. She felt comfortable enough to lay a few feet away from her and to completely relax, the whole leg loose and huff and puff. Zelda didn't feel the need to watch my friends every movement. It was awesome.  
I read Zelda well, so i can really catch and interrupt before i think she will go over, there wasn't one time she did. She never barked or growled at all. 
Also since Zelda loved her dog, i think she was happy to have a new friend in the house.

Baby steps, but were getting closer to the goal. Like one of my vets said, "She will be the perfect dog when she is 8!" LOL Oh well gotta laugh about it a little bit


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations. You sound like a proud mom! It's so great when we see training pay off big time like that.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

beautiful dog and that's so cool


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> Congratulations. You sound like a proud mom! It's so great when we see training pay off big time like that.


Thank you! Yes, it is great to see! Lots of time, commitment, money and tears! Glad proud moments follow those! 



Nikitta said:


> beautiful dog and that's so cool


Thank you!


----------

